# Ainsley Harriott



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Cock!!!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Cock!!!


Welcome back!


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

You don't like him? Then turn over.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Cock!!!


vek's back ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

...he is back from a nice holiday and he is still in a bad mood! ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

Great Cook... Brilliant Dresser... great sense of humour and probably good in bed cos he is dark !!! ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Great Cook... Brilliant Dresser... great sense of humour and probably good in bed cos he is dark !!! Â ;D


That just proves it - Abi is Lord V in disguise. No point in denying it anymore!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

What kind of disguise?


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> Cock!!!


Spelling! I think you mean Cook!!! ;D    (don't you? [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=knife.gif]

But he does become a pain after about 5 mins


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Great Cook... Brilliant Dresser... great sense of humour and probably good in bed cos he is dark !!!


 ???

checks profile...



so you're from Essex then...

:-X


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Great Cook... Brilliant Dresser... great sense of humour and probably good in bed cos he is dark !!! Â ;D


  LMAO


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

So can I put my piss poor sexual prowess down to the fact that I'm white then?


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Positive discrimination Abi!

Classic Office moment alert.....

"You're using the social stereotype that all black men have large genitalia"


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

*blush* moi who me nahhhhhh


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> *blush* moi who me nahhhhhh Â


You certainly blush a lot - is that so you can match your Vlastan's pink shirt? [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

hehehe very good brett 8) knowing Vlastan he will probably wear his party outfit LOL *giggle*


----------

